# "Slayer" puppies are a week old!!



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, the babies are a week old!! I seem to have lost my first thread(yes, I am that technilogically challenged, its especually sad for a teenager...) so, here is a new one! I know you guys all want updates!!

For those of you who didnt catch it in the first thread, the theme of the litter is based off of the tv show "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" Hence some of the fairly odd names(why can't a Havanese be named Spike?!?)

Anyway, enough of my chit-chatting, here are the babies

"Angel" -Hermosa's I've Got Soul

















"Buffy" -Hermosa's The Chosen One

















"Spike"- Hermosa's Worth Fighting For

















"Willow"- Hermosa's I Bring the Magic

















"Faith"- Hermosa's Trouble's Back In Town

















Enjoy!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

They are all beautiful Natasha!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Dibs on Faith!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute- I like the brown on faith too


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice!!! Beautiful markings too. I predict you will have a hard time picking which one to keep from this bunch!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

They're all adorable! Love the eyebrows =)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like Spike! But, they are all so sweet!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

YOu got some beautiful babies this time! I hope their conformation and show attitudes are all spot on!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just gorgeous pups!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Fabulous puppies. Congrats! I love the markings of the B&Ws.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Very nice!!! Beautiful markings too. I predict you will have a hard time picking which one to keep from this bunch!


Kathy I was just thinking the same thing... You know I love trying to pick the pick of the litter, something that should never be done at such a young age but I have issues LOL.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

hehe, thanks everyone! and Kathy, Leeann, Im already thinking to myself, "those markings will be eye catching when their coats are full length....." LOL..I keep telling myself, patience....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

First thread of the day!!!! can you get any better than this... I love them all too. they are striking little slayers.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're all so cute. I love the black and tan markings.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Natasha, they are gorgeous. I love to see the changes in them already.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh I am such a Buffy fan! And these little guys are too adorable!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Beverly beat me to the dibs on Faith!!!! Durn.....keep those pictures coming!!!!hoto:*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love them all...such cute little babies.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the girls...Willow and Faith are my fav's!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice, Natasha. I can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful puppies! Their markings are very striking..


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

cute cute cute!! You are torturing me


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're all adorable, but I think Faith's the one. She's speaking to me.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awwww they are all beautiful! Congratulations and please keep the pictures coming as they grow.


----------

